# Smithy



## The Barbarian (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Rick50 (Jun 4, 2016)

No one answered this?
Looks good and I have a question or two?
How many photos? Did you use Photomatix?
The reason I ask is that the flames obviously moved between exposures so did you use ghost reduction and pick a photo out of the x many shot to remove the ghosts? Thats what I do now and I'm curious.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2016)

HDR as it *should* be done!  Very nice.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry to be so late.    I was occupied for a bit.    No, this was taken in Raw, different exposure levels set in RawTherapee, and then recombined in Luminance to make a fake HDR.   My Pentax K3 has enough exposure latitude to cover a shot like this quite nicely.  

I didn't think about your solution, which would also have been very good.   



tirediron said:


> HDR as it *should* be done! Very nice.



Thanks.   I like a more natural result.   I do admire the effects that some people can get with overcooked HDR, but I don't seem to like my attempts as much as a more natural treatment.


----------

